# Stockists of 16.5" American RV tyres?



## steveandjean (Nov 14, 2011)

Afternoon All,

I've hit a bit of an odd one.... My Coachmen Mirada currently has two cracking (in the bad sense of the word) tyres. They are quite an odd size: 33x12.50R16.5LT

I used a website which said that 305x70x16 Tyres will fit, however I have spoken to a Cooper Specialist who says that 16.5" tyres cannot be fitted to 16" rims.... Also, the tyres that are fitted currently have been discontinued and it is extremely hard to get 16.5" tyres in the UK.

Google shows very little, eBay has nothing.....

I'm guessing my options are:

Find a US stockist and import them or change my 16.5" rims for 17" rims....

I cannot believe that nobody sells 16.5" tyres in the UK.

Has anyone else found this, or does anybody know of a tyre specialist who could help as I need 2 tyres for my MOT.....

Cheers Everyone


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There was a tyre co in Northampton as I remember advertising in the ARVE magazine supplying US sizes.

Will try and locate.

Ray.

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*

My Tyres

what is the profile?

TM


----------



## 631MTT (Feb 13, 2011)

*American RV tyres*

Give Brian a ring on 07802 661334

He has been a great help when I have had questions reference tyres on our American


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sinton Tyres.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a query but the wheels on a Miranda look bigger than 16.5, are you certain of the size. 19.5 is more common on RVs I understand. Sorry for asking if you are sure, 6 and 9 and all that, Alan.


----------



## steveandjean (Nov 14, 2011)

*RV tyres*

Thanks everyone for your help.Have located a pair now


----------



## steveandjean (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey All,

Hmmm, ok havent managed to find a pair now, everyone can get 16" or 17" but not 16.5 and one manufacturer.

I have checked and they are 100% 16.5 (Even took the tape measure outside and checked the radius to make sure the wrong rubber hasnt been fitted lol.

The alternative is to replace the alloys with 16" rims and then normal tyres.... grrrrrr pain in the backside....


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Are these any good >>>tyres<<<
Or >>>tyre 2<<<


----------

